# K04 TFSI conversion on 1.8T engine



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

So a little while back someone asked whether it was possible to fit a TFSI K04 turbo to a 1.8T engine.

Well I am please to say that it is..

It has been done in Europe for a while but they have the benefit of LHD so there are less fitment issues than we have on the RHD but having spent a lot of time designing and Developing an Adaptor I can now tell you that we have a K04 TFSI installed on an 1.8t engine and fitted back to the car.

The adaptor allows an OEM fitment of the TFSI turbo to the 1.8t.

Rather than me reposting all the info here are a few pictures of it installed on the car and also a link to the build thread on ASN. Plan is to test the Stock K04 turbo and then run the Hybrid 400bhp+ unit..





































http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-forum-8l-chassis/109831-prawn-bigals-a3-track-car-104.html Post 4160 onwards


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very Interesting 

will the adaptor be something that will go in to production ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for some people on here to see a proper 1.8T build thread for the 1st time. This is a great thread well worth a read! Nick, Al, Dan, Ben and Mr R-tech are all top guys, have done a lot of hard work and know what they are talking about, a lot can be learnt from this thread!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

When you say "stock K04 turbo" you mean the unit producing 272 bhp from the TTS?

Also, when you mention the adaptor, is that the only thing you need to fit a K04 TFSI turbo or you'll have to modify manifold, rods etc...?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> When you say "stock K04 turbo" you mean the unit producing 272 bhp from the TTS?
> 
> Also, when you mention the adaptor, is that the only thing you need to fit a K04 TFSI turbo or you'll have to modify manifold, rods etc...?


That stock k04 TFSI runs up to about 360bhp+? with mapping on the mk2
and as said hybrid 400bhp +

The adapter is on the manifold so it can fit the 1.8t cylinder head
as its the mk2 manifold being used also you would need a custom 
downpipe ..this is on an A3 and think there is less room on the TT
but im sure it could be possible ?.....

If budget was no issue i would hand the car over
to some where like TSR with the turbo and say fabricate me
a tubular mani and custom downpipe....

But an adapter on the existing manifold is going to be far
cheaper to do......

But who knows if these really take off they may make
some after market direct fitting 1.8t mani,s... the Tfsi turbo,s
do perform well !!

Bye bye garret GT hello OEM k04 fsi hybrid :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> Time for some people on here to see a proper 1.8T build thread for the 1st time. This is a great thread well worth a read! Nick, Al, Dan, Ben and Mr R-tech are all top guys, have done a lot of hard work and know what they are talking about, a lot can be learnt from this thread!


What constitutes a "proper" build thread then? I am guessing my 2L stroker build doesn't count then!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for some people on here to see a proper 1.8T build thread for the 1st time. This is a great thread well worth a read! Nick, Al, Dan, Ben and Mr R-tech are all top guys, have done a lot of hard work and know what they are talking about, a lot can be learnt from this thread!
> ...


I was thinking that :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually ! a real build thread ? hang on a A3 with up rated conrods and
valves on a 1.8t ?

never mind Matt about your mickey mouse build of 400bhp+
stroker build lol

What a stupid comment


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chill out people it's but been a long time on here for a big build thread like this. Just have a read and appreciate what has been achieve not just engine wise before sounding off!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes that person asking was me...Brilliant bit of info there mate thanks for posting... 

Damien.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Chill out people it's but been a long time on here for a big build thread like this. Just have a read and appreciate what has been achieve not just engine wise before sounding off!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


To be fair only you were sounding off you suggesting people should
read a REAL build thread sounded like you were discrediting
peoples on the forum :wink: anyway tonksy has the best build 
thread hes on his 2nd within a month :wink:

not to divert this thread...

wonder how tricky it would be to get this in to a TT having room for the
downpipe...... great work Dan


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I wasn't sounding off and undoubtedly this is an impressive build thread it was the implied proposal that this was a proper thread and mine, frasers v6rul etc were somehow lacking in something. I just assumed it was a bad choice of words

Interested in the design of the adaptor plate. How much difference is there in the ports on the two blocks? Additional joints/gaskets not really desireable but if it works then fair play. With an estimated 45 min job for turbo removal it all sounds very positive. Will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

DownPipe isn't that big an issue, It was our major concern, but then we hadn't seen the setup in the car to know where the aligment was. Luckily though , depsit the turbo being the other way round the turbo outlet is only a few inches further over than a k04 anyway . We are making downpipe for the A3 but the plan is to make one on my TT so we know it clears the transfer box and then those will be available for both the Quattro and FWD..

Port wise, we are currently using a Large port head so again it has been based on that, so to be compatible with all engines, the adaptor ports are larger than the cylinder head and the same size as the TFSI turbo, so basically you are looking at about 42mm runners from the head, its then advisable to match port the TFSI turbo to the adaptor as TFSI turbo ports are really bad at not being matched up even on the 2ltr engines.

The only addition joint/Gasket is the extra one to mate the adaptor to the head or turbo to adaptor depending on how you look at it, but if you do it correctly there is absolutely no need for it to blow or leak anymore than it would do normally!

This will be fitted to my TT in the very near future, with the view to see how long and easy it is too fit as a complete kit rather than the build its currently on whether its been a little trial and error to get the teeting problems sorted..

luckily its being tested on a very proven and capable car, running at near identical hybrid turbo in the 1.8t K04 and it will good to see if there is a benefit of running the TFSI even in stock form over the Hybrid K04..


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Car is running,

current levels suggest that it is making equal power to the old K04 hybrid at 1bar boost IE 300bhp..

Its booked in on the 5th September for mapping at R-tech..

I've not been in it yet but apparently its a much smoother and more powerful drive than before at actuator pressure with none of the old surge issues that haunted the old setup.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Would there be a big difference in price between the TTS and the hybrid K04 turbos?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> Would there be a big difference in price between the TTS and the hybrid K04 turbos?


I should think so you require the converted Tfsi manifold and the fabricated
Down pipe to fit it :wink:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

TT SMITHY said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Would there be a big difference in price between the TTS and the hybrid K04 turbos?
> ...


I guess if I'll ever decide to try exploring such a power option...I'd get hybrid then :roll:


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

I think if you had a stockist 225bhp , price would be comparable.

Stock k04 tfsi is similar to hybrid k04

Adaptor kit, with dp, decat etc would be similar to k04 dp and decat.

No exhaust manifold needed as part of the adaptor kit and the tfsi turbo has one built in..

Where it'll become better is if the hybrid works well at c380-400bhp then it'll be a better option than a gt28 setup costing 1000s. Plus faster spool


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought the stock TTS K04 was about £1.3k for the unit only which is kinda a lot :roll: do you keep a stock of different hybrids or at the moment you work on the units customers send to you?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

New they are .. But you can pick them up second hand for £500-£600 , or knackered for £150...

I do keep units but hybrids are on a part ex basis, presently.. Looking to do off the shelf versions in the future.. Just depends on quality of parts..


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

348bhp today on the old hybrid map..

That's from 20 psi.. And low egts with no cf timing pull..

Hopefully 370-380bhp on the 5th when it's properly mapped..

All in all it works!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

It works pretty well I'd say :roll: [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Any developments with this?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

cookbot said:


> Any developments with this?


Mapped to 375bhp and 352 ftlb reliably at 1.5bar. Maxed at 381bhp, and 371ftlb, but that required another 0.3 bar of boost. So it back off to the 1st of figures.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> > Any developments with this?
> ...


Pretty epic to say the lag should be about the same as a K04. I know what I'll be saving for....


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Just out of curiosity (I'm sure I'm not the only one...) how much would this conversion cost including all the parts plus labour and mapping? :roll:


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

I think there is a pretty big restriction in the system that's choking it a little.. We used an OEM charge pipe for ease at the time but that is only 44mm where as the rest of the FMIC pipe work is 63mm. A New large charge outlet was already in the making and should be ready very soon to fit.. Hopefully helping the flow a bit.. But to be honest 378bhp far exceeds what we hoped for.

Next up is a TT with the Hybrid.. 400+???

Cost wise well, I am working on my own TFSI turbos and I can see the kit will be around 2k-2.5k including turbo ( stock or hybrid) then fitting on top.. Figure a day to fit...

I'm not sure it'll be for everyone but it's not that much more than a hybrid 1.8t setup and around the same or less than a gt28, but better spool and power....WHo knows..

I'm hoping me TT will be pretty good


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

s3tt said:


> I think there is a pretty big restriction in the system that's choking it a little.. We used an OEM charge pipe for ease at the time but that is only 44mm where as the rest of the FMIC pipe work is 63mm. A New large charge outlet was already in the making and should be ready very soon to fit.. Hopefully helping the flow a bit.. But to be honest 378bhp far exceeds what we hoped for.
> 
> Next up is a TT with the Hybrid.. 400+???
> 
> ...


So the 375 that was made wasn't a hybrid setup and you're aiming for over 400 with a hybrid? At least a charge pipe won't be difficult to fabricate. Keep us updated.

Cookie


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

It was a blog standard TFSI k04 turbo.

I was ported around the inlets of the turbine manifold as they are pretty bad. but otherwise it a standard turbo.. The Hybrid will be tested..

I always hoped for the hybrid to make 400bhp so hopefully we can squeeze 22bhp more out of the hybrid! Secretly I want 440Bhp but that's a dream I think on the 1.8t!


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

It was a blog standard TFSI k04 turbo.

I was ported around the inlets of the turbine manifold as they are pretty bad. but otherwise it a standard turbo.. The Hybrid will be tested..

I always hoped for the hybrid to make 400bhp so hopefully we can squeeze 22bhp more out of the hybrid! Secretly I want 440Bhp but that's a dream I think on the 1.8t!


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Its been a while, But I'm nearly finished
Downpipe made


And Installed


Only have the Charge pipe to fit, move the PAS return pipe and finish the inlet and it should be good to go.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Keeping an eye on this, would be interested to know a final price for this to be done on a standard 225 complete with all required upgrades like a drive in drive out job.


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

s3tt said:


> Its been a while, But I'm nearly finished
> Downpipe made
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Dan?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

s3tt said:


> Yes


You have made good progress with this  Im finally managing to get my TT up and running, will call you soon to plan visit for the actuator etc we spoke about over the phone


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

With all the talk today, I dig out this old thread! Interesting to say the least!! How's it going nowadays Dan?


----------

